# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Бюджетный системный блок.

## moroz17

Помогите, пожалуйста, собрать бюджетный системный блок. Основные требования к компьютеру (в порядке убывания значимости):
1. Сёрфинг по Интернету, в т.ч. просмотр Flash-сайтов, онлайн-видео. Особые требования к уровню шума, т.к. иногда придётся оставлять компьютер на ночную закачку.
2. Работа с документами, в т.ч. конвертирование видео, аудио, сканирование изображений на высоком качестве. Главное, чтобы эти процессы проходили быстро без подвисания всего компьютера
3. Просмотр видео, прослушивание музыки
4. Иногда можно немного поиграть в простые игры 1998 – 2008 годов (погонять Need For Speed или сразиться в StarCraft I по сети).
Покупать буду в магазине http://krasnodar.snr-shop.ru, поэтому все комплектующие брал с их прайса.

Просмотрев сайты по железу, я пришёл к следующим конфигурациям: 

Процессор INTEL Dual Core E5400 2.70GHz (0800MHz), 2MB cache, socket 775 2 040р. 
Вентилятор для процессора Cooler Master (DI5-9GDPB-P3) / Cooler Master (DI5-9GDPB-0L-GP), s775 280р. 
Материнская плата Giga-Byte GA-G31M-ES2L  iG31, DDR2, PCI-E16x, SVGA, Sound, SATA, Gb Lan, mATX 1 420р. 
1GB PC-800 (6400) Kingston KVR800D2N6-1G 720р. 
1GB PC-800 (6400) Kingston KVR800D2N6-1G 720р. 
Жесткий диск Seagate (ST3500412AS) 500 GB 5900, 16 Mb cache, SATAII 1 500р. 
Оптический привод DVD+RW Sony Optiarc AD-7240S (черная лицевая панель) 660р. 
Корпус Classix Impulse 400W Black-Silver, 24pin 1 320р. 
Манипулятор ''мышь'' A4tech Optical OP-620D-3, PS/2 (серебристый) 110р. 
Клавиатура Genius PS/2,(KB06X2) Black 180р. 
ИТОГО: 9 123,20р. 

Аналогичная конфигурация на AMD получается чуть дороже из-за отсутствия некоторых комплектующих в магазине: 

Процессор AMD Athlon II X2 240 AM3 2.8Ghz (L2: 2048Kb) OEM 1 710р. 
Вентилятор Cooler Master (DK9-7F52B-0L-GP), Socket AM3, AM2+, AM2 200р. 
Материнская плата ASUSTeK M4A78LT-M LE,socket AM3 AMD 760G, 2xDDR3-1800 PCI-E DVI/D-Sub 6ch 6xSATA RAID 1xU133 GLAN mATX 2 050р. 
Модуль памяти DIMM 1Gb DDR3-1333 (PC10600) Hynix 780р. 
Модуль памяти DIMM 1Gb DDR3-1333 (PC10600) Hynix 780р. 
Жесткий диск Seagate (ST3500412AS) 500 GB 5900, 16 Mb cache, SATAII 1 500р. 
Оптический привод DVD+RW Sony Optiarc AD-7240S (черная лицевая панель) 660р. 
Корпус Classix Impulse 400W Black-Silver, 24pin 1 320р. 
Манипулятор ''мышь'' A4tech Optical OP-620D-3, PS/2 (серебристый) 110р. 
Клавиатура Genius PS/2,(KB06X2) Black 180р. 
ИТОГО: 9 470,00 р.

Собственно, вопросы по конфигурации следующие:
1. На чём лучше собрать – Intel или AMD? Где лучше интегрированное видео, есть ли смысл в DDRIII, которое обязательно для AMD?
2. Кулеры выбирал, основываясь на отзывах в Яндекс.Маркете. Например, про Cooler Master (DI5-9GDPB-P3) пишут что он для данного процессора вообще бесшумный, не говоря уже про i3/i5. Есть смысл брать дороже?
3. На сколько заметна разница - 16 Mb cache или 32 Mb cache в винчестере?
4. Корпус - самая больная для меня тема. В прошлый раз, когда выбирал комп для друга, мне посоветовали Asusы, я взял ASUS TA-8H1 450W (2500 руб.) – так он гудит как паровоз. А соседу взял дешёвый Codegen (1500 руб.) – стоит у него и тихо шуршит под столом. Расскажите, пожалуйста, про марки Classix и Velton. Или, может взять компактный Floston Smasher Black 400W ?

----------


## Slater

Я лично сторонник AMD, не буду объяснять почему;)
Лично эту материнку под атлон я покупал 1.5 месяца назад, видео работает неплохо, конечно надо понимать, что внешнее видео работать будет пошустрее:yes: но в вашем случае возможно этого и не понадобится.
может кто-то не согласиться, но если будете перегонять одновременно 150-250 Гб. по диску из одного места в другое, то разница будет заметна в размере 2-3 минут, а так нет. Если разница в цене существенная то и не стоит заморачиваться на 32 мб кэш.
DDR III не особо большая разница в цене с DDR II, хотя из личного опыта скажу, что марка Hinyx гораздо чаще окисляется чем Кингстон, при интенсивной и  постоянной работе и довольно сильной запыленности в течении 1,5-2 лет.
Выбирая корпус включите его прямо в магазине, и проверьте чтобы при работе БП корпус не дребежал и не трясся как будильник(и конечно берите чем легче, тем лучше, благо дело живем в 21 веке и эпоха 20 кг. системников прошла), в этом отказать Вам продавцы не могут.

И еще один совет при покупке, тоже из личного опыта, чем старше менеджер или продавец, тем бережнее он относится к продаваемому товару:yes:

Выбор делать Вам, удачной покупки!!!

----------


## moroz17

> Я лично сторонник AMD, не буду объяснять почему;)
> Лично эту материнку под атлон я покупал 1.5 месяца назад, видео работает неплохо, конечно надо понимать, что внешнее видео работать будет пошустрее:yes: но в вашем случае возможно этого и не понадобится.


А сколько там видеопамяти в Мб?

----------


## Slater

> А сколько там видеопамяти в Мб?


Здесь подробное описание Cерии видеокарт ATI Radeon HD 3000

Объем выделяемой оперативной памяти, под нужды встроенного графического ядра, может лежать в диапазоне 128-512 МБ. Об этом Вы можете узнать непосредственно из инструкции к самой материнской плате.

----------


## moroz17

> Выбирая корпус включите его прямо в магазине, и проверьте чтобы при работе БП корпус не дребежал и не трясся как будильник(и конечно берите чем легче, тем лучше, благо дело живем в 21 веке и эпоха 20 кг. системников прошла), в этом отказать Вам продавцы не могут


На какие марки посоветуете обратить внимание?
Есть Classix, Floston, Krauler и Asus.

----------


## Slater

> Есть Classix, Floston, Krauler и Asus.


в Cамаре в позитронике брал корпуса INWIN, очень доволен, легкие, безшумные и все технологичные отверстия совпадают, а так Краулер помоему тоже неплохие корпуса делает.

----------


## Slater

Как успехи, на какой конфигурации остановились?

----------


## moroz17

В связи с тем, что в магазине был дефицит на AMD-комплектующие, взял на платформе Intel:

Процессор INTEL Dual Core E5500 2.80GHz (0800MHz), 2MB cache, socket 775
Вентилятор для процессора Cooler Master (DI5-9GDPB-P3), s775
Материнская плата Giga-Byte GA-G31M-ES2L iG31, DDR2, PCI-E16x, SVGA, Sound, SATA, Gb Lan, mATX
2GB PC-800 (6400) SEC-1
FDD-дисковод
Жесткий диск Seagate (ST3500418AS) 500 GB 5900, 16 Mb cache, SATAII
Оптический привод DVD+RW Sony Optiarc AD-7240S
Корпус Velton 7062 450W Black+Blue

Корпус и кулер посоветовали на форуме ixbt. Отмечу, что очень удачно - шум компьютера вообще не слышен!

----------


## Slater

> В связи с тем, что в магазине был дефицит на AMD-комплектующие, взял на платформе Intel:
> 
> Процессор INTEL Dual Core E5500 2.80GHz (0800MHz), 2MB cache, socket 775
> Вентилятор для процессора Cooler Master (DI5-9GDPB-P3), s775
> Материнская плата Giga-Byte GA-G31M-ES2L iG31, DDR2, PCI-E16x, SVGA, Sound, SATA, Gb Lan, mATX
> 2GB PC-800 (6400) SEC-1
> FDD-дисковод
> Жесткий диск Seagate (ST3500418AS) 500 GB 5900, 16 Mb cache, SATAII
> Оптический привод DVD+RW Sony Optiarc AD-7240S
> ...


цена удовольствия?

----------

